# Photoshop elements 9



## Zrock (Dec 17, 2010)

I just got elements 9 not to long ago and it seems to have trouble importing both RAW and JPG photos. It has imported most of my photo's but their are a few that it seems to give me a error in and then refuses to import the rest of the folder. All my pic's work fine in other programs and organizers and i can even pull them up in the edit window so i know thier is nothing wrong with the file itself. Anyone else experianced this?


----------



## Bagpiper (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi There.
What's the error or error message? Have you tried to import the ones it doesn't like one at a time to see what happens. You mention you are importing them but what are you doing. Importing a whole folder or 2 or 3 images? I could speculate a lot but need some more details please.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Zrock (Dec 17, 2010)

Ill give ya a little bit more info ... When i installed the program i set up my watch folders. It started to import my images and folders under my main folder ( My pictures). It imported severall hundred pics and then came up with a error that it could not import pic and stoped importing. I thought it was due to the fact that i have alot of photos something like 47gig and mostly all JPG untill reciently when i switched over to raw with the new camera. So i manualy went into my phictures folder and started to manualy import the folders that lye within the my pictures folder. Occasionaly i would run into a few folders that would come up with the same error so i would just skip those for now. I gave up after a while due to the volume of pics i had. Everytime i opened the program i would notice that it would import a few more pic's. Today i was looking for a specific raw pic and noticed that the folder that contained the pic had not been imported yet so i tryed to import it did 3 out of the 30 pics in that folder and came up with the error and stoped. I have not tryed to import each pic bye itself yet actually did not think that was possible in the organizer as when i click on the offending folder it will not show me the pics untill it has been imported. I was able to go into the editor and open all of the pic's in that folder with no troubles. 

The error does not contain any usefull info just gives me a general error msg with no info on what file caused the problem. I had a apointment with their tech support but cancelled it as i though the problem worked itself out. Also when im importing im just right clicking on the folder and selecting import from the menu


----------



## Zrock (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok here is the exact error "Nothing was imported. The File(s) or folder(s) selected to import did not contain any suported file types, or the files are already in this catalog.

Now another thing i noticed is that i have the folder My Pictures set as a watch folder but yet i have to import every folder under that one in order to view teh pictures in the organizer. Now i thought that setting up a wach folder would automaticaly do that for you?


----------



## Peano (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you have version 6.3 of Camera Raw installed?


----------



## Zrock (Dec 18, 2010)

ya just installed that today. only thing that did was grey out some of the folders where i have raw files (but not all of them?) did not help the problem


----------



## Peano (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you checked to see if 6.3 supports the cameras you're using?


----------



## Zrock (Dec 18, 2010)

Peano said:


> Have you checked to see if 6.3 supports the cameras you're using?


 yep it supports my T1i. If it did not support the raw files from my camera it would not open any of my raw files...

Im pretty sure its affecting both RAW and JPg files as i have some older pic's before i bought the new camera and it will not import some of those as well


----------

